# Dragjet Super II gearplates.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Finally getting caught up on making guitar parts and filling those orders,you guys think slot car people are picky?!?
Here is the latest,I have reproduced the Super II gearplates,enjoy.
Chris


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Looks great as usual!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice one, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Are you selling them? How much are they?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I want some to. Did you add tabs or molded complete top plate?
looks nice
SJJ


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Add me to the growing list. Are they the exact same color if so wouldn't the originals depreciate in value?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Some mighty fine milling there bub, Looks trick.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They are molded exact from an original super II plate and I have ran the tar out of these before i posted them up for viewing,and yes they are extremely close in color to the original and when on a Super II chassis they blend great.
Many thanks for the compliments i have recieved,you guys rock!
Chris
p.s. there is O such a nice suprise in the works right now that will be so SUPER to some...hints hints hints.


----------

